# Focus finished here in the US?



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

A lot of people are saying that Focus is out of the US for 2019 with no word of their return. No reason given but Mike Kluge has built that business from the ground up and is a cool customer so I'm sure he has his reasons, or it was just PON Holdings pulling the plug. So to speak.

Not sure where that leaves the 2018 Focus owners in regards to warranty but I'm pretty sure they will be covered. 

Another EU based company Kalkhoff that has perhaps the longest history of US sales, primarily Urban type bikes, has also decided to no longer do business here.


----------



## Whiptastic (Mar 14, 2016)

Are you an insider? Do you have a link to confirm this?


----------



## stiksandstones (Oct 7, 2004)

Yeah, source on this?


----------



## nilswalk (Nov 26, 2014)

That's really too bad, I had my eye on a Sam2


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

I own a Jam2 and love it. That blows.


----------



## jfkbike2 (Feb 8, 2005)

I am told they just closed their Focus USA location and service and sales have been taken over by one of the other PON holding entities, Gazelle and that they will still be available in the USA market. Probably just a cost reduction move by PON.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

^good, glad to hear. My Focus is the funnest thing I’ve ridden in a long time.


----------

